# Power steering fluid specs? mk4 2.0l 8v



## xxremy (Apr 28, 2011)

Power steering fluid specs?
Looking to find out any alternatives for a 2.0 power steering fluid. Factory specs for hydraulic fluid that cannot be found at auto zone / common auto shops. I just got an inspection on my car and was failed because my power steering fluid level was slightly low. The hydraulic fluid needed could only be found at a European shop sold for $40. 
Before I bought this I wanted to know if there were any other acceptable fluids I could use.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Which state? Sounds like bull****. Best bet is to suck out the old fluid and replace with synthetic ATF. Mobil 1 is fine, but ATF+4 is what I recommend. 

Get a turkey baster and empty the reservior. Add fluid, drive for 2 minutes, do it again, and then repeat the process a few more times over the next few months. 

You can use any old ATF like Dexron III or Merc V for the first few flushes. 


lmk if you want more info. There is a better procedure, involving disconnecting the hoses and diverting them into a jug. I don't think you want to mess with that. Turkey is easy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

xxremy said:


> Power steering fluid specs?
> Looking to find out any alternatives for a 2.0 power steering fluid. Factory specs for hydraulic fluid that cannot be found at auto zone / common auto shops. I just got an inspection on my car and was failed because my power steering fluid level was slightly low. The hydraulic fluid needed could only be found at a European shop sold for $40.
> Before I bought this I wanted to know if there were any other acceptable fluids I could use.
> Thanks for any help.


I have seen NAPA sell Pentosin CHF 11S which meets the VW specification for power steering fluid (TL 52 146.00)

There is also GAP.
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/4828


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

More people I know use ATF than use Pentosin.


----------

